# next pumilio in the hobby?



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thought Id have a little fun with my own little poll, but at the same time maybe learn about a pumilio I have yet to see.... What pumilio would you guys want to see introduced to the u.s. hobby or maybe worked with more? 

If I could, I would love to see some rio teribes...I really dig the full red with blue socks look. Awesome to look at. Similar to tortugeros. Please be nice and Know that I am 100% aware of numerous pums we already have and I am 100% in love with each and every morph.... But itd be nice to continue to add morphs to our hobby. Agree?


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't know anything about the status of this morph, but to this day.. is still one of the most beautiful frogs I've ever seen! 

It's labeled as "Punta Clara" 









Picture taken by C. van der Lingen


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Bonobo said:


> Don't know anything about the status of this morph, but to this day.. is still one of the most beautiful frogs I've ever seen!
> 
> It's labeled as "Punta Clara"
> 
> ...


Wow!!! That truly is a beautilful pum. Weve got the same taste. I love the almost full on red with those bright blue feet. Is it chris v self named secret spot pumilio? There a few beautilful pums he found, but smartly did not share location due to smugglers and pickers....


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

That is an amazing looking pum!! Wow!! I imagine there have to be tons of morphs out there that have not been seen by anyone... and possibly in large numbers. That one is stunning!


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

_"Variant 18 en 19 staan niet op de kaart. Locatie wordt geheimgehouden."_

Yeah.. it's a mainland morph. I remember reading he purposely didn't name it after the location to keep it secret


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

O ya...that and many more we will never even see in pics I bet.. I bet even cem. Bastimientos has some awesome pattern bastis we havent really produced here such as red dusted ,blue and blacks.....


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Check this video out man.. it's by Chris







..is this real life?! @ 4:21!!!!!


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

I have to admit that I'm a little burned out on the red body blue leg morphs. I have some and love them, but it would be nice to get some color variety. Personally, I really like the green/blue color morphs and would like to see more of them. It would be really nice to see something completely different though.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Id like to see something new along the lines of the Popes, Loma's and Darklands colors....

Michael


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

MrFusion said:


> I have to admit that I'm a little burned out on the red body blue leg morphs. I have some and love them, but it would be nice to get some color variety. Personally, I really like the green/blue color morphs and would like to see more of them. It would be really nice to see something completely different though.


Correct me if. Im wrong. Fir green morphs, is there a chiriqui or cayo thats yellow/ blue paws and black peppering on it? And if youre reffering to having tortugeros and teribes.....address and price please?!?!? Haha.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

poison beauties said:


> Id like to see something new along the lines of the Popes, Loma's and Darklands colors....
> 
> Michael


For darkland type of morph, I noticed the purpuras n isla bahki.....verynice and seem to be small like darklands


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

This website it amazing...

Check it out!!!!!

www.dendrobatenwelt.de


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

How about more true san cristobals? First ones ever to come.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

How can I forget...Ive been looking forward to an all black pum...maybe with tiny spotting....but mainly solid black...help me out guys if We do have one and Im missing it....i know robalo/ uayama and black basti ....anything else?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

cairo11 said:


> i know...black basti


Any chance you could dig up a photo of a black basti for me? Sounds like something I would like to ooooh and awww at.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

behold ...the black bastimientos.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I have yellow bellies and at first was not real impressed but they soon won me over. they are neat little frogs.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

i love the yellowbellies male call...mine are way different than other pums call...escudo like


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

I've had pumilio many years ago but wasnt really impressed by them. The more I look through threads, websites and postings the more I want to set up a couple of tanks and try them again. With some of the new morphs available now days it makes me want to brush up on my pum husbandry!

I was out of the hobby for 2 yrs... Is it still very difficult to get past F1 - F2 offspring? I remember that being a big problem with captive stock...

The Punta Clara is stunning. What are they calling the bright blue one... I got this pic from www.dendrobatenwelt.de Incredible!!


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

cairo11 said:


> behold ...the black bastimientos.


 Found my next dart!! So, have they ever been in the hobby? I also like the Punta Clara a lot.


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

That Punta Clara sure is a winner. Beautiful! The Pumilio world sure could use an Azureus equivalent.


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

After some additional thought, I think new frogs would be great, but it would be fantastic if we could get a more complete pomilio morph guide online. The video Chris made seems to show a lot more than any morph guides I've seen.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

In all honesty, I would prefer more attention be given to the morphs we already have in the hobby...none of which are 'established' by any stretch of the imagination.

Cairo, where did you get the info that the black/white frog you posted is from Isla Bastimentos?


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

My understanding is that it was snapped in isla basti in cem locale... And I for a fact have a friend in my hometown who got an offspring from a white dusted and orange come out black but didnt pull through longer than a month.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

A friend of mine showed me a pic of a pum he found In Costa Rica [I think he said roughly 10Km North west of Boca Guapiles,] and I swear, it was pitch black [or really dark blue, wasn't the greatest pic] with either green or greeny/yellow feet... By far the COOLEST Pum I've ever seen...I'll try to see if i can find the pic...it was amazing...apparently they were a bigger locale, being roughly 1.5X the 'normal' size... They were all ~8 feet up a tree in some Broms...[which makes sense]


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Feelin Froggy said:


> What are they calling the bright blue one... I got this pic from www.dendrobatenwelt.de Incredible!!


its not a pumilio at all, but a blue oophaga vicentei. 

http://biogeodb.stri.si.edu/bioinformatics/dfm/metas/view/44521

james


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yup. Thats a blue vicentei and the smallest one too..


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

This is a green Basti, but reminds me a lot of the Colon variety though! Freakin gorgeous i.m.o.









Copyright All rights reserved by vliet74


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats a gold dust right?


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

That's one of the things that has always driven me crazy about pumilio... How variable a certain population can be. 

I've never been successful at breeding pums so I'm curious... Say you had two identical basti's, could they potentially product the black one in the photo? Same with colons and others are offspring variable or will they look like the parents. Curious how there color and pattern is passed down??


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I half expected Enya to bust in with some vocals at some point in that song 


the "mainland cristobal" SNDF morphs are incredible, though they wouldn't exactly be new since they were imported in the mid 2000's IIRC... seems like they've disappeared for the most part. I think Shawn H. had some pictured in a thread about a month ago.

EDIT- Yup: Are these lines/populations still around?


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

So whats the consensus? What is the next pumilio here? Punta Clara would be AWESOME!! Melci would be great!!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Bonobo said:


> Don't know anything about the status of this morph, but to this day.. is still one of the most beautiful frogs I've ever seen!
> 
> It's labeled as "Punta Clara"
> 
> ...


The Punta Clara morph is actually highly variable (which is one of my gripes about having one or two pictures to represent a population). It's a really neat morph because I've found blue, red, blue/red, pink, purple, rusty, and even black frogs all within the same population. This is the only population where I've found an all black pumilio (even the Robalos and Uyamas had spotting of some sort). Here are a few examples of individuals in the population:



























































I am skeptical that the "black Bastimentos" came from Bastimentos. All of the Bastimentos I've seen have a colored background with black spots. That individual strikes me as an Uyama type frog.

Personally, were it me, I'd prefer either to see Isla Colon - Drago more heavily bred, or if it were a newish one, Uyamas. There is a ton of variability where you can get spots that range from light blue to green to yellow. Some of my favorite frogs I found a few years ago were Uyamas:


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

WOW!!!! Thanks for posting those beautiful pictures JP, you got them skills bro! You still thinking about publishing that book?

P.s. I believe there are already some Punta Clara's going around in Europe..


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Yea, still thinking on it. I just moved to Mississippi for grad school and am getting settled still. Once I get into the swing of things, I imagine I'll look into it again


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmmm....so there is a pitch black pumilio huh? Have you guys seen the daniques and cayos sin nombres? Im away from home if nit id post pics forr more uuuhhs and ahhhs....


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would like to see some pictures of the first cristobals that came in to our hobby if some of you guys are working with them. Id sure as heck would love to see them again...


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

The uyama's and the rebalo's are two of my favorite's as well. I didnt realize there was so much variation. Seems like many pumilio morphs are. 

Post those pics cairo... I'm ready for some ooohing and ahhhing!!

Btw... The second and third pics are incredible! Just stunning!!


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, Ill take them all lol. On a serious note though it would be nice to pair up some of my pumilio that have been in the hobby already. Seems some morphs are getting harder and harder to find. Would love to see some more Rio Guarumo, Colon, and True Bri Bri come in again. I doubt we ever will though


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

A picture of my newly acquired WC male Drago Colon


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> A picture of my newly acquired WC male Drago Colon


Put me down for offspring!!!


----------



## Josh_Bahr (Oct 17, 2011)

skylsdale said:


> In all honesty, I would prefer more attention be given to the morphs we already have in the hobby...none of which are 'established' by any stretch of the imagination.


Completely in agreement.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Happy_Frogger said:


> Put me down for offspring!!!


is your Colon a standard or a Drago?


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

tclipse said:


> is your Colon a standard or a Drago?


Mine is standard. Looking to get some froglets of dragos. Not to breed with my female though cause she is not a drago.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Oophaga pumilio - Punta Clara pictures by stemcellular - Photobucket


Enjoy


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

cairo11 said:


> behold ...the black bastimientos.


That pic btw is taken by Chris VD Lingen himself... 



odd, but true...


----------

